# Boss SD1 Modded



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I just finished modding a Boss SD1 with the Monte Allums GT mods. There are three stages to the mod. The first is a dual gain switch adds a bit more gain when switched. The next is a symetrical gain switch changing the clipping diode arrangement, interesting here, he uses a GE transistor as a clipping diode which gives some nice results. The last part is the swapping out of the IC and a few cap changes for hi fi mods. The mods are not for beginners and a bit time consuming, but if you have one of these pedals around I would recommend looking at these mods. They improved the overall sound and versatility of the pedal and remain relatively quite. Here's a finished pic of the outside not sure about posting the inside mods. 








[/IMG]

I'll leave it up to the fellow forumite to post sound clips...


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I thought of modding mine, but i keep going back to the amps distortion and an OD rather than just a pedal. Not sure what point there would be in modding it.. besides, I am starting to see more pedals do the same thing when you allow your tubes to break out and just use the OD to push the front end. Love to hear the soundclips though..


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks good, the Monte Allums mods really bring out the best of your typical boss pedals. The SD-1 is a solid od to boot, I'm guessing it only gets better with the mods.:rockon2:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes I have done a few of his mods for people and most are an improvement. This one on the SD1 was far better than one of his earlier mods for them. I'm guessing it is the Ge transistor as a clipping diode. When it is selected the sound has a real bite to it, similar to the way the rangemaster treats the treble boost. well next project is a Fulltone style Fat Boost on a perf board....


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I haven't done the SD1 mod but I have done the MT-2 Sustainiac Tri-mod and the BD-2 H2O Mod. Both greatly improved the sound of the pedals. The MT-2 is pretty useable now (I was going to toss it but decided to try the mod.) I'm still more of a guitar directly to amp guy now but the MT-2 is a lot of fun and very versatile - wide range of OD and distortions.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

How did the H2O mod turn out ?? I have one sitting around and have been wondering about that mod. The stock BD2 is so so and would like to make this thing useful. I did the Dyna Comp mod for a player and it sounded better after the mod for sure. His mods seem fairly good and his prices are fair considering he supplies parts,solder and all.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've modded lots of pedals. I just did an SD-1 for a guy the other day, put it over to a TS808 specs. It sounded really good. The SD-1 is a great platform for alot of various mods and it's cheap platform to start off with to boot. 

I've got a couple of MT-2's here that sound great now that they have been modded. Much less nasally mids, really good mid eq now, less harsh distortion.

The MD-2 can become a really useable pedal too with a little tweaking.

The BD-2 lends itself really well for mods too.

I've never used any of the Allum mods or the Keeley stuff, but sometimes a little tweaking can take a great pedal and make it better.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Oddly enough, i think my BD-2 wide out sounds very similar to my MI Audio crunch box. I almost think that it is good as is. But for lower gain, I did like teh sound of the H2-O mod when it had just a bit of grit.. seemed to really sparkle up the clean and for that reason, I might just mod the one i have as i really don't need two crunch boxes, let alone the one i have really lol. Seem to be working best with my amp on crunch with the BB preamp or surprisngly, the digitech bad monkey which cuts through well for leads.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

PaulS said:


> How did the H2O mod turn out ?? I have one sitting around and have been wondering about that mod. The stock BD2 is so so and would like to make this thing useful. I did the Dyna Comp mod for a player and it sounded better after the mod for sure. His mods seem fairly good and his prices are fair considering he supplies parts,solder and all.


It turned out really good. Easy to do and it is very transparent as MA described on his website. Cleans up nice with the volume and sounds pretty authentic. Well worth the $20 mod. If I had the know how or better yet confidence in my chops, I would post some sound clips.

I've also modded my DS-1 to Keeley specs. Sounds great. Exactly the same as my buddies DS-1 Ultra/SEM - can't even tell the difference.

Now I want to build my own amp - with a kit of course. Just haven't decided on which one (or saved up enough cash yet!)


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Great I just ordered the H2O kit. As for amp building check out trinity amps website for kits. I have my eye on the Trinity 15 kit with tone tubby speaker, already have a cabinet.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I built a weber 6m45P, supposed to be off the plexi circuit. Transformers aren't the best but mine has sozos in it and i dig it man. Its fat and it is the best authentic crunch I have played. Beats out any "vintage" crunch a modern amp can put out. Weber is cheap pricing and you get the head cab with it! Just have to know what parts to replace... I'm probably going to gut my Laney Pro Tubes next and do a handwired JCM800 board in its place.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Great I just ordered the H2O kit. As for amp building check out trinity amps website for kits. I have my eye on the Trinity 15 kit with tone tubby speaker, already have a cabinet.


I've been looking at those. Just concerned about the duties etc... Besides, for some reason I really want to get a surf green (aka: sea foam green) strat? Why, I have no idea. But, I'm keeping my eyes open.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Trinity is out of Toronto area, should be no duties. Ah but I hear ya on the sea foam green Strat, I've always liked Lake Placid Blue on a strat, maybe someday.... Oh well back to the fat boost project, just missing two caps...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Trinity is out of Toronto area, should be no duties. Ah but I hear ya on the sea foam green Strat, I've always liked Lake Placid Blue on a strat, maybe someday.... Oh well back to the fat boost project, just missing two caps...


I didn't know that. I assumed that if they were using US pricing that they were based in the US. Excellent news. What are you looking for in terms of caps. I have a ton.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I needed a 3.3uf and a 10pf so i went ahead and ordered them as well as a couple of mojotone vitamin T caps at .047uf and .022uf. I have read many threads about the relation of the caps and guitar tone and have done a lot of experimenting with them as the consensus on caps and tone is pretty divided. Some caps do make a difference that is noticeable others ... well it is up to the individuals ear. So to fill out the order I thought I'd try a couple of these and see where they fall. By the way thanks for the offer... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Interesting. I changed the ceramic disc caps in my LP style guitar to a "different type of cap" (don't know what they are called but it was a yellow tube instead of the disc) don't really know if it made much of a difference because I was changing pups and electronics at the same time. LOL. I have to try and stay away from minutae like that because I tend to get obsessed with it...I'm sure there are many just like me on this forum LOL!!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I got my caps today but the 3.3uf is huge... Stratin2traynor would you have any 3.3 uF caps that are around the 25 to 50 Volt range. I would gladly pay you and shipping if you do.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just checked. I have all kinds but the "biggest" one I have is 1 uF. Sorry I couldn't help you out PaulS. Do they even make a 3.3 uF in 50V?? My 50V 1 uF are pretty big, I can just imagine how big a 3.3 is...


----------

